# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Athens And Cruising The Greek Islands

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I had a very enjoyable three days in Athens prior to our one week Greek Islands cruise visiting Mykonos, Santorini, Amorgos, Symi, Patmos and Hydra, the latter four islands we have never visited. In Athens we enjoyed visits to the Acropolis, Benaki and Archeological Museums, and the National Gallery. We headed for the Plaka district, just below the Acropolis and Parthenon, for most meals, a lively scene where the food was fabulous including evening meals on rooftop restaurants featuring outstanding views of the Acropolis. Greek food in Greece tastes so much better than what we are used to back home. The fresh ingredients combined with exquisite preparation makes quite a difference. We were introduced to Kaimaki ice cream, a delicious concoction with a unique flavor. The fresh seafood was delicious and Jim's favorite, eggplant, a Greek food staple, was always tender no matter the variation. We departed Athens with a very favorable overall impression of the city. We're now on board the Ponant Le Bougainville, a sleek, small ship with just 92 state rooms. We've visited lovely Mykonos so far (last photo,) and we're headed today to Santorini. We were required to present a recent (24 hour) negative Covid test result in order to board the ship. Masks are mandatory for crew and optional for passengers. The weather was hot and dry in Athens and Mykonos (90s), and we have a nice sea breeze on board the ship. Here are a few photos.

P1030276.jpg

P1030287.jpg

P1030258.jpg

P1030259.jpg

P1030291.jpg

P1030304.jpg

----------


## amyb

You guys look fabulous..thanks for sharing.

----------


## JEK

Wonderful! We have our eye on the Greek isles next year!

----------


## amyb

Our planet, even under stressful times, has so much history and beauty worth seeing. Let’s try harder to keep it even safer.  Happy trails all who travel!

----------


## KevinS

Nice to see the both of you in a photo!

Now I have to go Google that ice cream.

----------


## cec1

Great reporting . . . thanks for sharing.  Dining sounds wonderful, & antiquities must be stunning to view.  Take care!

----------


## JEK

By next year I guess I mean 2024!

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## amyb

hooray, folks. Getting out and about is a joy patiently looked forward to for way too long.

----------


## NancySC

Jim, I enjoyed reading your comments, especially that Greek food tasted better in Greece !  Would be interested in knowing if the seas are being kind ?  My sister in law would love to cruise the area where you are, flat seas ?  She can't tolerate rough seas.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

John, that Regent cruise looks spectacular. Nancy, the seas are not rough. We hardly notice the ship moving, and it's a relatively small vessel. The Cyclades Islands, however, can be windy, so much so that we were warned that high winds might result in changes to our itinerary. Today in Santorini our vessel had to shift its anchorage due to the winds so that tenders could safely transport passengers to and from shore. So the tenders can be bumpy.

IMG-20220820-WA0006.jpg

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Nice to see the both of you in a photo!
> 
> Now I have to go Google that ice cream.



Sorry, Kevin, it's Kaimaki, not Kiomaki, my bad!

----------


## JEK

https://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/20...mastic-flavor/

----------


## GMP62

What a lovely trip! Enjoyed reading your detailed reporting and the seeing your photos. Enjoy!!!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Patmos is the first of four Greek Islands that we will be visiting for the first time on this trip. Located near the West coast of Turkey, it is part of the Dodecanese Islands and is famous as the location where John of Patmos received the visions found in the Book of Revelation of the New Testament, and where the book was written. There are a number of beaches including Meloi, a 20 minute walk from the port town Skala.

20220821_110202.jpg

20220821_110154.jpg

IMG-20220821-WA0001.jpg

P1030338.jpg

P1030343.jpg

P1030354.jpg

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Lunching on the beautiful Greek island of Symi on Monday 8/22. One of the local specialties is Symi Shrimp, small, served warm and consumed whole. The dish is delicious. The town is picturesque and photogenic. In the morning we had a chance to take a swim off the stern of our ship in the warm Aegean. The ship also features a below seal level lounge with undersea windows. 

P1030383.jpg

P1030381.jpg

symishrimp.jpg

P1030371.jpg

P1030361.jpg

P1030358.jpg

----------


## amyb

I am enjoying your voyage so very much...thank you.

----------


## JEK

Looks marvelous!

----------


## cec1

What fun! . . . and the colorful towns, with interesting architectural notes, are wonderful!

----------


## GMP62

Ahhh…the Greeks isles!! Seeing your photos today decompressed me immediately from my busy work day. Thanks for sharing, Jim!

 :thumb up:

----------


## marybeth

Beautiful pics! I would love to go back to Greece someday. So many beautiful islands and historic sites. Glad you guys are enjoying the trip.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Today we visit our third of four new Greek Islands for us, which is Amorgos. We are visiting the port of Katapola which is situated on a large protected harbor. Amorgos is the furthest east cyclidic Greek island. The town has two beaches, lots of tavernas, and the water is warm and clear, great for snorkeling. What a lunch we had! Greek food is so much tastier in Greece. We enjoyed fresh Greek tomato and cucumber salad, taramas, grilled crawfish and tomato, feta and green pepper-stuffed squid. Any thought of dieting will have to wait until our return!

P1030386.jpg

P1030387.jpg

P1030385.jpg

P1030389.jpg

P1030393.jpg

P1030392.jpg

----------


## amyb

Still more fabulous food and sites. Merci.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Wednesday 8/24 we enjoyed the final island on our cruise: Hydra. Hydra town is set on the hillsides around a harbor. There are no cars. Transport in town is by foot or donkey. Since the island is close to Athens it draws quite a crowd of visitors by ferry. We enjoyed a nice lunch in town with a highlight being orange pie, a cake saturated with some sort of sweet orange liquid. Then we took a water taxi to a nearby beach, Mandraki, where Jim went snorkeling in the warm Agean. While the fish population can't compare in quantity or color to those in our favorite island, it's always fun to visit with the underwater set. It's been a fantastic adventure, but tomorrow it will be time to head home.

P1030405.jpg

P1030407.jpg

P1030409.jpg

P1030424.jpg

P1030415.jpg

P1030426.jpg

P1030427.jpg

----------


## amyb

Thank you agian for sharing another voyage and photo expedition. You guys rock!

----------

